# carpet tiles that are machine washable



## beverly (Oct 9, 2005)

I saw in a discount store some carpet tiles that fit together with like toungue and groove sort of pattern, and it said they can be lifted up and machine washed.  I'm afraid to buy them because I had bought the cheap ones at Home Depot (carpet tile) and they got wet and all mis-shappen and I had to pull them up and throw them away.  anyone know if the newer ones hold up to washing or not?


----------

